# Central Ohio saugeye trail



## Crappie&eyes (Nov 4, 2018)

Does the C.O.S.T. still exist?


----------



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

I'm not sure, but my grandfather runs eastern Ohio saugeye club. He's had the club since 2014 I believe. We fish from Berlin to Seneca lake. If you are interested I can pm info.


----------



## Crappie&eyes (Nov 4, 2018)

If you would that would be great. Just started fishing for saugeye this year and think I would benefit from fishing with some guys who have more experience. I fished for bass in tournaments and clubs for about 30 years and got tired of it. Love fishing for saugeye but just learning.


----------



## fishdontbite6 (Apr 12, 2004)

Crappie&eyes said:


> If you would that would be great. Just started fishing for saugeye this year and think I would benefit from fishing with some guys who have more experience. I fished for bass in tournaments and clubs for about 30 years and got tired of it. Love fishing for saugeye but just learning.


----------



## fishdontbite6 (Apr 12, 2004)

The Mid Ohio Saugeye Trail is still around and going strong. 50 plus members, we do 5 tournaments a year, mostly central Ohio, Indian, Alum creek, Buckeye, and this past year went to Mosquito & Berlin. 2020 schedule is under review and will be out in due time.
Need any more info, please check out the website Midohiosaugeyetrail.com


----------

